# 2005 easy rider 17



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

CHECK OUT THIS ROCKPORT BRAND EASY RIDER 17 IT IS POWERED WITH A 2012 F70LA YAMAHA MOTOR HAS BIMINI TOP AND READY TO FISH CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $14,995.00:texasflag

361-758-2140
[email protected]


----------

